# Opinions on fix for my stuttering non supported MRV?



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

So, after I turned on the non supported MRV, I replaced a hub with a switch, upgraded my internet speed and re-configured my wireless network. The video sharing is superb, but the audio is still stuttering.

Any other ideas out there on how to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"MRinDenver" said:


> So, after I turned on the non supported MRV, I replaced a hub with a switch, upgraded my internet speed and re-configured my wireless network. The video sharing is superb, but the audio is still stuttering.
> 
> Any other ideas out there on how to fix this? Thanks!


Maybe you could give a little more information on your setup. It's tough to get help without people knowing how you're hooked up.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

New wireless network (upgraded last friday) 2x faster than previous network 

HR21-Pro with Airport Express to a new switch with one other device connected

HR23-700 with Airport Express clean connection - no switch or hub

HR20-100 with Airport Express clean connection - no switch or hub

Is there anything else you need to know? Thanks!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you pause a program for a minute and then play it does the audio still stutter? Wireless networks can be tough to diagnose due to environmental issues.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> If you pause a program for a minute and then play it does the audio still stutter? Wireless networks can be tough to diagnose due to environmental issues.


Hitting the pause button seems to solve the problem, tho I will have to experiment to find out if this is a permanent solution. Thanks for your help, sir, you are a gentleman.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like you might be getting less than ideal signal strengths or throughput in that room.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"MRinDenver" said:


> New wireless network (upgraded last friday) 2x faster than previous network
> 
> HR21-Pro with Airport Express to a new switch with one other device connected
> 
> ...


Where is your wireless network located?


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

jagrim said:


> Where is your wireless network located?


The wireless modem is 10 feet from one of the dvrs, 40 feet from another. It measures at 20 or so Mbps.

If it would help, I could run a cat5 to the nearer one, I suppose, but it is not possible to hardwire the other.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

If you can run a cat5 cable near one of the DVR's, then you could switch to DECA and see great improvement. Try a flat patch cable that you could run across the baseboard. You can pickup DECA units on eBay which are very reasonable.

Before I ran cat5 to one of my units, I had tried an Airport Express and I was not satisfied with it's performance. I now have everything hooked up with DECA and am very satisfied.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

jagrim said:


> If you can run a cat5 cable near one of the DVR's, then you could switch to DECA and see great improvement. Try a flat patch cable that you could run across the baseboard. You can pickup DECA units on eBay which are very reasonable.
> 
> Before I ran cat5 to one of my units, I had tried an Airport Express and I was not satisfied with it's performance. I now have everything hooked up with DECA and am very satisfied.


Thanks! This is the info I was looking for. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you want to run wireless MRV, I'd recommend setting your network to N only with 40mhz channels on the 5ghz band. You'll get the best performance that way.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

I appreciate all the advice from you guys!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

MRinDenver said:


> The wireless modem is 10 feet from one of the dvrs, 40 feet from another. It measures at 20 or so Mbps.
> 
> If it would help, I could run a cat5 to the nearer one, I suppose, but it is not possible to hardwire the other.


You can't do HD with 20 Mbps between points.
DECA requires well over 200 Mbps to pass internal tests. So that's an advantage to wired either through Cat5 or DECA.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

MRinDenver said:


> Thanks! This is the info I was looking for. I appreciate your help.


You may find that your wireless network will not be able to reliably sustain MRV playback...under the best conditions, g can work about 75% of the time for streaming HD. N can be better, but wired or supported DECA is much more reliable. BTW, upgrading your internet speed has absolutely nothing to do with MRV, but if you had very slow broadband connection, it could affect VOD times before playback can begin.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

NR4P said:


> You can't do HD with 20 Mbps between points.
> DECA requires well over 200 Mbps to pass internal tests. So that's an advantage to wired either through Cat5 or DECA.


I deleted a reply of mine earlier that was going to say something like this, because it isn't quite true.
1) 200 Mb/s isn't the internal test of the DECA networking. What you're mixing up is the Phy Mesh rates.
2) One HD stream, even with OTA MPEG-2, doesn't exceed 20 Mb/s, without using trickplay.
3) MPEG-4 streaming may not exceed 14 Mb/s.

Now to address the 20 Mb/s connection: if may work, but if any packets/bits get dropped, there isn't a lot of "room" for recovery, so streaming may not be as good as it should.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

I have ordered a deca and will hardwire it from 40Mbps modem to the closest DVR. If it works, it works.

Thanks again!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> 1) 200 Mb/s isn't the internal test of the DECA networking. What you're mixing up is the Phy Mesh rates.


Yup, sure did. Have to remember to drink second cup of coffee before replying.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"MRinDenver" said:


> I have ordered a deca and will hardwire it from 40Mbps modem to the closest DVR. If it works, it works.
> 
> Thanks again!


You will need a DECA module for each receiver as your STB'S do not have the internal DECA.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

MRinDenver said:


> I have ordered a deca and will hardwire it from 40Mbps modem to the closest DVR. If it works, it works.
> 
> Thanks again!


I think you'll be much happier with this route. I know I was. I actually had what i thought was a pretty good wireless setup (all wireless N), that worked well about 85% of the time. However, it was so annoying when it would stutter and drop packets the other 15% of the time.

Once I went to DECA I haven't stuttered since.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

So, I see that going the DECA route requires an SWiM setup, which I do not have. I will hardwire one of my receivers (flat cat5 ordered). If that does not work, I suppose I will forgo MRV. Life goes on, somehow


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I doubt your closest receiver is having a problem unless something else is interfering with your wireless signal.


----------

